# Running with an old dog.



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

Good stuff boys, geez that prowler was full! Did that all go in through the hatch?


----------



## Sprocket (Nov 19, 2008)

Nice one Salti.

Some host you are though, fast asleep before all your guests arrived.


----------



## juliandm (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice work guys, sucks about the Tuna! Looks like that hatch seal needs a bit of work. I reckon my yak could do with a wash like that on the inside ha ha, it stinks!


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

Naas mate. Big run on that second Spanish eh? Its been fun getting out there with you ou's even if you were vas op die slaap. ;-) 
Nice one Salti,


----------



## redgreg (Oct 17, 2012)

Good work boys ,and old dog love it (DI that is)


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

salticrak said:


> I want your hat, will pay good money for it Wayno.


mate you can have it! ;-)

thanks again Salti, CAV, Tarzan and Sprocket


----------



## Stealthfisha (Jul 21, 2009)

You fellas are living the dream


----------



## wayneedden (May 19, 2012)

skollies..


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2014)

Smashing them Salti

Couple of decent Flathead the boys are holding up


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

I think that OK has some water in it... Those bow hatches do like to take on water under the lip.
And CAV you look just like a movie star. R2D2.

Great trip. You guys make it look so easy. I can see the seasonal change though. Splash jacket, and shorts. Must really be getting cool.


----------



## jbonez (Jul 9, 2013)

Good vid crak not nearly enough profanity tho


----------



## DennisT (Jan 2, 2012)

Nice work Gents.

Jeez that reel gave a good Scream Salti - Mooi!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

So that's winter, nice.
Good haul guys.
The buckles on the scupper hatch may need replacing, I've never managed to pop one in the surf, I've bent the rudder at a right angle and pole driven it into the sand but the hatch has always stayed on.


----------



## Couta101 (May 22, 2009)

salticrak said:


> Why hasn't Dougie posted a pick of his fish yet I wonder?


Hey, play nice.....Why is it that you talk about the only spottie caught like that? It takes more than talent to find the only spottie in the boneyard!

Not only that I see you forgot to mention the monster I hooked and lost while you where right next to me, or the fish that straightened my treble, hhhhmmmmmmm!

I do however have some footage of the crack tht will make everyone cringe...............to be publicly displayed soon! :twisted:


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

That's a serious haul of quality fish! Nice work fellas


----------



## paulo (Nov 1, 2007)

A nice haul again fellas.


----------



## clarkey (Jan 13, 2009)

Good stuff fellas looks like fun times again.


----------



## BIGKEV (Aug 18, 2007)

Couta101 said:


> salticrak said:
> 
> 
> > Why hasn't Dougie posted a pick of his fish yet I wonder?
> ...


Sounds like you had your drag too tight.


----------



## captaincoochin (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice cobia cav


----------

